# Fiesta in the park 2008 [Ford Owners]



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Guys.

:wave:

A bit of a slim chance but...

I have organised a stand for our Escort club, and we have 2 spare tickets.

If anybody would like to shown their car at FITP, please respond!

I am not after any money for them, I'm just looking to fill up spaces :lol:

www.fitp.co.uk for the show info (Ignore the dodgy cars)
www.eodc.co.uk/forums for the club.

So two free passes. 

Hope this helps someone out


----------

